# Game day prep



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 10, 2020)

What’s going on everyone???!?!? This will be my first real thread besides and intro, so hopefully it turns out like my brain is thinking it will..

In honor of the SF 49ers running the NFC and getting the No. 1 seed, I’m having a big ass gathering at my house for the game and the Ravens game after.. 

To the menu!! 

Appetizers 
1: sausage queso dip 
2: smoked jalapeño poppers(and some not, for the wife)
3: 100ish marinated chicken wings, gonna be sauced with homemade hot sauce, Old Bay wings, homemade bbq sauce, I’m gonna save a couple jalapeños and smoke them for a smoked jalapeño bbq sauce, and a new taste sauce, old bay and honey mixed.. 
4: chips and salsa and other dips

Dinner 
1: 17lbs of marinating pork shoulder, rubbed down with a nice mix of my own concoction.. gonna smoke on my electric smoker tomorrow night for 6-7 hours. Using a blend of Apple, Pecan, and Hickory chips. When it’s done, will be wrapped in peach paper to rest until in gets warmed up again for the next day. 

Sides 
1: homemade coleslaw
2: homemade cornbread 
3: beer
4: some apple concoction my neighbor is making

Desserts
1: 49ers victory 
2: Ice cream sandwiches 


I will try and update the thread as best I can with the steps and QView, wish me luck!! 

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
NNNNNIIIIIIINNNERRRRSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forktender (Jan 10, 2020)

I live in the east bay area, what time do I need to leave to get to your house on time?


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 10, 2020)

forktender said:


> I live in the east bay area, what time do I need to leave to get to your house on time?



Hahahaha, if you are driving, you would’ve had to leave Tuesday. If you catch an airplane, you can be here today. 

I live in MD, about 2500 miles away from the East Bay


----------



## negolien (Jan 10, 2020)

Just a side note ..I should probably put just teasing ..kinda O.o lol enjoy the game and great food pics.


----------



## negolien (Jan 10, 2020)

could u update the poppers and the slaw please interested in those two items.


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 10, 2020)

negolien said:


> could u update the poppers and the slaw please interested in those two items.


 
Oh absolutely will do! I’m not cooking the poppers until Saturday and an old family friend is bringing the coleslaw.


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 10, 2020)

negolien said:


> Just a side note ..I should probably put just teasing ..kinda O.o lol enjoy the game and great food pics.



Either you are a Seagulls fan  or a Patriots fan.. 

lol... I can appreciate a good joke when I see one.. 



Still waiting....... 

Lol jk


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks for the proper thread placement!


----------



## negolien (Jan 10, 2020)

WildewoodBBQ said:


> Either you are a Seagulls fan  or a Patriots fan..
> 
> lol... I can appreciate a good joke when I see one..
> 
> ...



Nope my team isn't a bunch of cheaters like those two LOL. They are also not very good this year and have somehow sneaked into a mess they should not be involved in. I can only look to the Packers vs Atlanta game to go the the SB as hope that all things are possible in the play offs..


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 10, 2020)

Hell yeah that's gonna be a marathon cook! Look forward to seeing the results! Sounds like you got a great menu going on. Ill be watching both games..rooting for the 9ers and of course GO TITANS! Hoping Derrick Henry is gonna run over the damn ravens.


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 10, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yeah that's gonna be a marathon cook! Look forward to seeing the results! Sounds like you got a great menu going on. Ill be watching both games..rooting for the 9ers and of course GO TITANS! Hoping Derrick Henry is gonna run over the damn ravens.



Thanks for the support! I love Henry, I’m glad he keeps showing up no matter how much people put him down. It’s going to be a good game against the Ravens, but I expect a Ravens W.. 

Yea it is gonna be a long cook.. it’s why I’m also starting tonight, hahaha.. will do my best to keep up with pictures!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 10, 2020)

WildewoodBBQ said:


> Thanks for the support! I love Henry, I’m glad he keeps showing up no matter how much people put him down. It’s going to be a good game against the Ravens, but I expect a Ravens W..
> 
> Yea it is gonna be a long cook.. it’s why I’m also starting tonight, hahaha.. will do my best to keep up with pictures!



I expect a Ravens W as well but one can hope! Even if we lose I will be just be happy knowing we knocked Brady out last week! 

Make sure you keep plenty of cold beer on hand so you don't get dehydrated!


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 10, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I expect a Ravens W as well but one can hope! Even if we lose I will be just be happy knowing we knocked Brady out last week!
> 
> Make sure you keep plenty of cold beer on hand so you don't get dehydrated!



My entree fee to the feast is a twelve pack from everyone coming that isn’t bringing a side or something..


----------



## xray (Jan 10, 2020)

Sounds like an epic feast in the making! Hope everything goes well.

I think I should be invited and be able to eat for free, out of pity for me being a Redskins fan, lol. As a MD resident, I can’t blame you for rooting for a team 2500 miles away.


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 10, 2020)

xray said:


> Sounds like an epic feast in the making! Hope everything goes well.
> 
> I think I should be invited and be able to eat for free, out of pity for me being a Redskins fan, lol. As a MD resident, I can’t blame you for rooting for a team 2500 miles away.



Haha! Well I was born out there, so I have my Geographic ties and memories of Steve Young ripping the Chargers to bits.. 

Lol XRay, pity does count for something! I will keep a side plate for ya if you can follow the smoke!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 10, 2020)

Go WW, you've got a great feast on the menu! You may want to start those butts a little earlier, 6-7 hours might not be enough time to get you to where you need to be, which is a IT of about 203º. They can stay foil wrapped and covered with a towel in a cooler for a couple of hours before pulling.  I've got a butt thawed in the fridge and plan to do one myself tomorrow on my offset, *IF* I can get out of bed early enough. Will make a batch of buns and some slaw today. GO NINERS!!! RAY


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Go WW, you've got a great feast on the menu! You may want to start those butts a little earlier, 6-7 hours might not be enough time to get you to where you need to be, which is a IT of about 203º. They can stay foil wrapped and covered with a towel in a cooler for a couple of hours before pulling.  I've got a butt thawed in the fridge and plan to do one myself tomorrow on my offset, *IF* I can get out of bed early enough. Will make a batch of buns and some slaw today. GO NINERS!!! RAY



Thanks Ray! Yea I’m pumped about this weekend!!! 

Appreciate the heads up on the butts... I’m thinking of trying To keep the smoker temp up near 250/275 tonight.. I think closer to 275 might get me where I need to be in about 7 hours.. depending on where I end up tonight will determine what time I get them back into the smoker tomorrow to warm up/finish off.. that’s either after I pull the jalapeño poppers out and roughly half the wings if I just have to warm up, or will be in there simultaneously if I need to come up another 20*-30*


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 10, 2020)

Just keeping it real. What is for dessert if the unspeakable happens? I’m with you in pulling for the Niners but they do all get paid on both sides ;-)

G


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 10, 2020)

My plan is to go with straight hickory splits tomorrow morning, no coals, keep the heat around 275º. I'm making up some of Chilerellano's  Basic pork rub and Chef Jimmy's finishing sauce, who needs advise from Myron Mixon  when guys like those two are here to help. Myron lost me when I read he smokes prime to 155º.  Does it get and better than SMF? NO!!!

I'm a 4th generation SF boy, and my life long hunting, fishing, and golf partner is the son of a original 49er, Ed Forrest. We used to go to The Stick to see Big Daddy ride around the track in a limo with Gina Lolabrigida waving to the crowd. I was at Bid D's house for the '83 Super Bowl, the phone was ringing off the hook before the game, YA Tittle, RC Owens, Frankie Albert were all checking in. Joe took us to the promised land, Jimmy will take us back there, tho he's no Joe. RAY


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 10, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Just keeping it real. What is for dessert if the unspeakable happens? I’m with you in pulling for the Niners but they do all get paid on both sides ;-)
> 
> G



I will melt all the ice cream sandwiches and people will have cold milk soup


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 10, 2020)

WildewoodBBQ said:


> I will melt all the ice cream sandwiches and people will have cold milk soup


I enjoy cold milk. Something tells me you won’t need to break out the hairdryer. Looks like your guests are in for quite a feast. Enjoy the food and the game.
G


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 10, 2020)

So it begins!!! A little bit later than hoping, but life (and bbq from what I’ve experienced) has a funny way of making that happen!

Starting off with a big chunk of hickory mixed with some apple chips around it. Have it on high so I can try to smoke at 275. 

The bigger butt weighs 9lbs, I have that on the bottom so it can cook quicker than the 7lb above it. I’ll still probably rotate in a couple hours.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 10, 2020)

WildewoodBBQ said:


> Thanks Ray! Yea I’m pumped about this weekend!!!
> 
> Appreciate the heads up on the butts... I’m thinking of trying To keep the smoker temp up near 250/275 tonight.. I think closer to 275 might get me where I need to be in about 7 hours.. depending on where I end up tonight will determine what time I get them back into the smoker tomorrow to warm up/finish off.. that’s either after I pull the jalapeño poppers out and roughly half the wings if I just have to warm up, or will be in there simultaneously if I need to come up another 20*-30*



Im with 

 sawhorseray
 on this one.  If u are cooking 17 pounds of pork butt at 275F alone it still takes a little over an hour a pound for it to get to a pulled consistency.   That will be like 17+ hours!
If you dont get it to a pulled consistency in tonights cook you basically have done nothing but apply smoke and uwill have to take it to 205F'ish tomorrow to get it to pull.

HOWEVER, if u take it to pulling temp today then tomorrow u can reheat it back to 170F and it will pull for u because tonight's cook has already broke it down.

Heck what u might end up doing is just leaving them in there utnil they are done tomorrow hahaha and they will simply have just been cooked over night and ready tomorrow hen u get to dinner time hahaha.

Do what you like, just understand that you might have 17 pounds of pork butt that isn't pull ready tomorrow by dinner time if you don't take these words of suggestions seriously lol.

BTW, I'm looking forward to the game as well.  I don't have a dog in the hunt so I just want it to be a good game and may the best team on that day win! :)


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 10, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Im with
> 
> sawhorseray
> on this one.  If u are cooking 17 pounds of pork butt at 275F alone it still takes a little over an hour a pound for it to get to a pulled consistency.   That will be like 17+ hours!
> ...



Thanks for the heads up Tallbm!! So I’m hoping that since they are split up into two butts, it will bring the cook time down.. I still MAY have to finish them in the oven overnight, I just don’t trust this smoker overnight..


----------



## negolien (Jan 11, 2020)

Working my grave yard shift so keep updating.  Not sure I am going to watch ANY games this weekend...might try and nap some before the Packers game as I get off at 5 a. Sunday morning.. Nights sucks sometimes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2020)

That is going to be one marathon cook!
Good luck!
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 11, 2020)

What times the game start? I might still be able to get a flight to get to your party!! Seriously all sounds great.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 11, 2020)

WildewoodBBQ said:


> Thanks for the heads up Tallbm!! So I’m hoping that since they are split up into two butts, it will bring the cook time down.. I still MAY have to finish them in the oven overnight, I just don’t trust this smoker overnight..



The total smoke time may come down some since they are 2 butts but you are still smoking 17 pounds of thermal mass in butts alone lol.  Yeah the oven will get the job done with less baby sitting.  I'm sure u will need both to make your spread workout.

I'm pretty sure you are in the thick of it right now.  Don't panic and if u need, you can always break out the grill and grill wings and the jalapeno poppers as needed.

You can make it happen and who knows it may just be the magic needed for your boys to pull out the victory... or at least you can claim it was the magic if they win :D


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 11, 2020)

WildewoodBBQ said:


> I will melt all the ice cream sandwiches and people will have cold milk soup


So glad you didn’t have to melt that ice cream down. One step from going back to the big dance.
G


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 13, 2020)

How did it all turn out? The games were amazing!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 13, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> How did it all turn out? The games were amazing!



They were great, and the most shocking thing is you still got a dog in this fight!  

No pics or report? I'm thinking the butts were in a 2-pack from Costco or the like, which is why WW referred to them as a 17 pound butt. I did a 9.6 lb butt Saturday on my offset running around 275º, took 10.5 hours before it came off the grill and got foiled to rest before pulling. What happened WW? At the worst you ended up with sliced pork, ain't so bad. The important thing is learn a little something about your smoker every time out, practice makes perfect. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 13, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> They were great, and the most shocking thing is you still got a dog in this fight!



Derrick Henry is unstoppable. Loved seeing the look on Lamar Jackson's face every time he was sacked or threw a pick. Might even give the chiefs a run for their money. Beat em a few weeks go! Niners/Chiefs is what I am expecting though. Great thing is is all 4 of these teams are beatable. No one clear front runner to win it all this year...although I like SF's chances. Shanahan is a great coach.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 13, 2020)

Yep, Henry is a real beast, be interesting to see how the Chiefs will try to slow him down. I thought KC was toast yesterday when the score was 24-0 in the first quarter, silly me.  We will pound Green Bay! When they came out earlier this year they got their fanny handed to them on a platter, and we're back to full strength now. RAY


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 15, 2020)

Hey everyone!! 

Sorry it’s been several days since I’ve updated the game day thread.. life has a busy way of getting in the middle of my plans, hahaha.. 

Regarding the game, couldn’t have been happier with the outcome. Honestly it was pretty close to what I expected, especially after they benched Ahkello. Looking forward to the damn Packers and can’t wait to give them a taste of our pretty close to fully healthy front seven.. 

On to the food!!!

Well I first off want to apologize to all for not updating pics earlier, but everything turned out Amazing!!! I wanna thank Ray and tallbm for the tips and recommendations for the cook, the lil smoker tried as hard as it could for seven hours, but still definitely needed some finishing time in the oven.

I ended up at 7 hours in the smoker at probably an av. temp of 225*, then I wrapped it after it came out in peach paper and cooked it in the oven for 4 hours at 215. 

When I pulled it out of the smoker, the larger pork butt registered 177*, and the smaller one registered 174*, so I knew they needed the oven time based off Ray and Tallbm’s information. 

For the last two hours I had the pork in the smoker, I had sliced and cored/seeded half the jalapeños to make the smoked jalapeño poppers. I added a couple extra to make a smoked jalapeño bbq sauce, which turned out incredible as well, not spicy, just a small heat and smoky flavor at the end, most everyone’s favorite. 

The wings marinated overnight, and then half of them went in the smoker while the now stuffed jalapeño poppers were cooking. Wings were in I believe for about an hour to an hour and a half, they picked up a ton of flavor and after I fried them to finish cooking, they were amazing! 

I had several sauces, a homemade hot sauce, the bbq sauces(regular and smoked jalapeño) some just plain old bay, some Asian zing, and then an old bay and honey sauce that is really delicious. 

Lol I was just constantly cooking and serving the wings, so unfortunately I didn’t get a picture of them cause the 25 people were beating down my counter to get at them, similar to the smoked jalapeño poppers. But I will absolutely stand by how amazing they were and would happily give the recipe to any that ask. 

All in all, everything turned out amazing, from the food, to the games(lol well except for the Ravens), to the Atmosphere.  Again I wanna thank Ray an Tallbm for their knowledge and help, and....

HERE COME THE PICTURES!(well at least what I have)


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks good.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2020)

Nice job


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks guys!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 15, 2020)

Nice piece of work WW, you are off and runnin' now! Like, RAY


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 15, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> How did it all turn out? The games were amazing!



Turned out amazing! Check the recap Smokingvol for pics.


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 15, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Nice piece of work WW, you are off and runnin' now! Like, RAY



Thanks Ray!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 15, 2020)

WildewoodBBQ said:


> Turned out amazing! Check the recap Smokingvol for pics.



Hell yeah man that all looks great! Nice choice on the guiness blonde btw


----------



## tallbm (Jan 15, 2020)

WildewoodBBQ said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Sorry it’s been several days since I’ve updated the game day thread.. life has a busy way of getting in the middle of my plans, hahaha..
> 
> ...



Man that looks awesome!  I'm glad everything turned out well and that the info we could provide helped ya out.  Its good to get such a jam packed smoke in to understand what to expect on the next one hahaha.  
When in dought plan everything so that it finishes about 4-5 hours early so that if it doesnt u have 4-5 hours extra time to make it happen and if it does u just wrap and hold the food for that long anways.   It's the best way to avoid people waiting hours upon hours to eat hahaha.

I look forward to your next cooking post and if the weather ever clears up here I may get a smoke in too.. I'm inspired :)


----------

